# Canadian Halloween Conventions?



## GoodWitch (Feb 21, 2011)

It seems like the US has an abundance of Halloween themed conventions and shows, with more great events each year! I am located in NewBrunswick Canada, so many of these (especially those on the West coast, which are many) are very far out of the way for me. Does anyone know of some events within Canada or the Northeast United States?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Last year was the inaugural Canadian haunters Convention. It was held in St-Catherines ON. This years it will be in London May 12-15. I know a few people who attended and thought it was quite good. They took classes on Pneumatics and Acting.

Here's the website for more info:

http://www.canadahaunts.ca/index.html


----------



## GoodWitch (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

Thank you very much for this. I am going to check it out right now! Sounds quite interesting.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I live in London, so we will be there.


----------

